# Run off water going into my coop



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

It has been raining here non stop for over 12 hours and it's very flooded in my back yard because of our house on a bottom of a hill.

My chicken coop is in a low area which often gets flooded and it is flooded because of all of this rain. There's literally a big river running behind my shed and into my chicken coop and when I looked at where it's coming from I wasn't surprised to see why there's so much water.

It's coming from under my fence and from my neighbors yard in which they spray lawn fertilizer and pesticide... Which I don't do and it's running threw my yard where my chickens are and into there coop area. I don't want them to drink or go in this water but it's in my yard and I can't stop it from doing so. 

The water is in there corner of there yard not in the grass where they spray the pesticides, but I think it's coming from there grass. Will the run-off pesticide water harm my chickens? I saw one of my hens go swimming in it and some walk in it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

How long has it been since they sprayed Their yard?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could, it all depends on what they're using. Most pesticides when applied wet say don't let animal or children on it until dried. Considering that chickens do a lot of foraging I would have to think that they are also taking in low levels of it. 

It sounds like you're going to have to do something different but whatever it is, it's going to take work and probably bucks to fix the issue.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

It's been a day or 2 since they sprayed their lawn.

I'm going to move my coop tomorrow to a higher ground area to help prevent the flooding. The area in my coop is all muddy and it smells bad so I'm glad I'll be able to move it tomorrow.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

sandbags! just leave an opening on the downhill side so water can escape...or essentially you are building a pond. cheap and only requires a little elbow grease

also I'm not sure how easy your coop is to move, but sandbags seem ALOT faster/cheaper/easier


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A permanent fix would to be dig a trench on the high side to channel it away from the yard. Of course whoever is on the downside of that is going to get flooded out and might get you in hot water.


----------

